# How to change the PSU fan?



## KBD (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to replace the 80 mm fan on my PC P&C 750w with a blue LED fan to match my rig's blue/black theme. I heard that one shouldn't tamper with the PSU, but i'm wondering if anyone had this done and if there are any instructions or tips out there on how exactly to accomplish this.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

The main thing is safety and warranty.  If you know what you are doing, there shouldn't be a problem.  It would probablly be best if you replace the fan with a fan that has the same amperage rating.  You know they sell side window kits for PSU's too?


----------



## tiys (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to get a new fan in my one PSU. It shouldn't be too hard.
1. Just take out your old fan, by snipping the black and red wires. Do NOT PULL THEM OUT! 
2. Leave about 3" of room or more. 
3. Then get your new fan, and snip the ends off.
4. Connect the red and red wires. Use black electric tape
5. Do the same with the black wires
6. Put new fan in the spot where it needs to be
7. Put cover back on psu.


----------



## Pyeti (Feb 28, 2008)

there are some guides out there to do it.
the main thing is that you want to make sure your PSU is fully discharged before trying anything inside them.
and also dont expect your warranty to be worth anything afterwards


----------



## panchoman (Feb 28, 2008)

that sounds about right tiys, and dont forget what erocker said, keep the amperage/power ratings the same to prevent any problems.. also, do keep in mind that this will void any warranties on the psu .


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 28, 2008)

╔═════════╗
║-Be Careful-║
╚═════════╝


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Many PSU fans aren't hardwired and use a standard (small) power connector.


----------



## tiys (Feb 28, 2008)

Odd...the PSU I have, the two connectors are SOLDERED right into the main circuit board. 

So I posted that based on assuming PSU's are like that...


----------



## panchoman (Feb 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Many PSU fans aren't hardwired and use a standard (small) power connector.



interesting.. do these psu's still carry the warranty? i wonder why psu manufacturers would put upgradability, etc. in a psu thats not meant to be opened by the customer?


----------



## tiys (Feb 28, 2008)

maybe for service technicians, incase they need to replace a fan?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 28, 2008)

panchoman said:


> interesting.. do these psu's still carry the warranty? i wonder why psu manufacturers would put upgradability, etc. in a psu thats not meant to be opened by the customer?


Its not about upgradability or repair... but simply... the logistics of the production line.  Imagine how the PSU is put together, and bits and pieces are soldered on, and where in this process the fan is installed. Makes a lot of sense...


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, i appreciate the input!



I haven't actually checked if my fan is hardwired or not, i haven't looked there yet cause i decided to get some input first. I do have 2 more questions however, erocker mentioned that it would be best to match the amperage of the PSU's fan, so how do i find out what it is? I looked at the manufacture's site but didn't see anything in the specs, may i just don't know where to look? Also, Pyeti said i shoild let it discharge first, any idea how long?


----------



## tiys (Feb 29, 2008)

look right on the fan, it should give you a number. For example: 0.14A. AFAIK, that' syour amperage.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 29, 2008)

a few psu that i've got have 3 or 4 pin. then i had one that had 4 pin but it was the skinning 4 pin. unlike the cpu 3/4 pins.  i've replace a few fans in psu no problem, just be careful!!!


----------



## Grimskull (Feb 29, 2008)

Dude, i would be more in favor of you buying a new PSU instead of opening your old one. It is very dangerous to go messing around with that, if you have limited experience with them. 

A new psu arent much these days, but you may cause more damage with your old one. 

Just dont want you to get hurt or blow sumthing up!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 29, 2008)

The danger is that the capacitor in a PSU can give you an serious electric shock if you touch it. *This holds true even with the PSU unplugged, disconnected, on a table, because it holds the charge inside!*

I didn't know that either... and once I also changed a PSU fan (the old fan, I had to kickstart it with a pencil for it to work).
When someone on a forum told me I could have gotten killed I was like _WTF???!!!???_

I was very lucky I guess...


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 29, 2008)

I would leave the PSU alone in all honesty. The Quad silencer is really nice and not cheap. Also if that PSU is a single rail 60Amp unit I would be afraid to take it apart. The charge that could remain in the capacitors could easily kill you. Plus you would void the units awesome 5 year warranty. If you really want to change that fan that is impossible to see anyway then be very careful.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 29, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I would leave the PSU alone in all honesty. The Quad silencer is really nice and not cheap. Also if that PSU is a single rail 60Amp unit I would be afraid to take it apart. The charge that could remain in the capacitors could easily kill you. Plus you would void the units awesome 5 year warranty. If you really want to change that fan that is impossible to see anyway then be very careful.



agree with him Whilhelm


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the warnings. After reading all this i'm actually thinking of not going through with this, i didn't realize how dangerous this could be. So i'll leave the PSU alone for now.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 29, 2008)

Tampering with a PSU is just as dangerous as tampering with a CRT monitor or an older TV.
I would never recommend that to anyone who ain't a certified electrician.

Myself, I ain't directly certified. But since I have an interest in electronics and know so many people who are certified I only needed to make a phone call and they thought me how-to.

You should always read the warnings and do what they say. If it say "Do not remove/open" it's not to do with the warranty of the item. It's because it _is_ dangerous and the companies that manufacture PSU's, TV's, CRT monitors know that it is lethal.

If i remember it the right way it's the Ampere that is the dangerous part. Look at it like this:
A stungun is not directly lethal, still it can give like thousands of volt. But start adding Ampere in low numbers, and increase it.. say up to 3 or was it 5, then it becomes lethal. The same is for the PSU, it get's power from the wall be it 110 or 220, but the Ampere also stay in the capacitor. That's the main reason it has a warning, for your own safety.
(Please correct me if there is anything You feel is wrong, I can't remember everything from school - it has gone 11 years!)

Even if it doesn't kill you, something will happen. I had a teacher that once got an electric shock, and something happend to his brain. So he can't control his left leg completely.. And that is just one example.


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Technical Freak 

Your post just made not want to to do it even more, apparantly it's just not worth the risk. I'm really glad i brought this up and not gone ahead and opened this thing up.


----------

